# Sennheiser e906 on sale



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A great microphone for mic'ing your cab. 

Mic of the month, selling for $99 US. That's something close to $100 off. Also available for $139 CDN.













20 Years of evolution

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B000AQHJQ2/ref=ca_xb_dp_go_web_gl_musical_instruments


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Good deal on a great mic. I love that you can hang it over the top of the cab without a mic stand.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Also for $129 at L&M


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Well crap, I just bought three last month for $159. These being discontinued or replaced or something?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm so tempted - but hoping I never have to mic a cab again. LOL This sort of optimism usually comes back to haunt me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have one of these, great mic!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> Well crap, I just bought three last month for $159. These being discontinued or replaced or something?


$159/3 = $53.00 each. I'd say you did pretty good!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> $159/3 = $53.00 each. I'd say you did pretty good!


I paid $159 each and thought that was a decent deal...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Sennheiser have been running theses sales all year, featuring a different model each month. These are great mics and I am so tempted to buy a couple, but I don't see any practical use in the future for me (this would never stop the old me from opening my wallet!). I've been to L&M twice this month, and so far I didn't bite.

Last month they featured the E945. I picked up 4, because I was still the old me then.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

I just replaced my E609 with one of these, great mic. More top end then the 609 but not brittle or harsh.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I was going to order one from Toronto's AVShop today, but went to the local L&M to pick one up instead. Same price. I checked L&M's site last night and it was not on sale. Thanks for the headsup.

In case anyone in the GTO area is interested, here is the AVShop link for the Sennheiser e906. The $129.95 offer expires on 30 November 2018:

Sennheiser e906 Super-Cardioid Instrument Mic [e906] : AVShop.ca - Canada's Pro Audio, Video and DJ Store


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Better than a Shure SM57?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Better than a Shure SM57?


I have an e609, which is a step down from this one. It does everything a 57 does. Personally I like it better, but it's mostly a matter of taste, though it is definitely more rugged and convenient to use. The e906 is the next level up, so probably comparable to a Beta57. The boost/roll-off switch is a nice feature. The e906 for the price of an e609 is a great deal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BSTheTech said:


> Better than a Shure SM57?


Yes, it replaced mine. It performs just as well, if not better.

No stand needed, loop it through the handle and hang it down the front of the amp.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Ordered one even though I already have one. hahaha It's a good deal and a good mic. Can be used for horns and even the snare.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Yes, it replaced mine. It performs just as well, if not better.
> 
> No stand needed, loop it through the handle and hang it down the front of the amp.


I was resisting but if it's a better sm57, even for voice, I'm all in!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> I was resisting but if it's a better sm57, even for voice, I'm all in!


Not for voice, just to mic the guitar cab.

Myself and the singer in the band had replaced both of our vocal mics, I was using a 58, with Sennheiser E835s.
I got those on a three pack sale at L&M a few years ago for a good deal.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I find even the 609 much better than 57s. More forgiving and less harsh even when placed poorly.

I'll go grab a 906 the cut feature is great. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, just ordered one from L&M.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Got the last one on Amazon.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Ok help a brother out. I know NOTHING about mic’s or how they work but want to start doing some recording. What is the optimal cord to go with this? Is there an optimum length cable? Or does phantom power take care of that? I’m looking at the Focusrite 2i2 interface (but open to suggestions).


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> Ok help a brother out. I know NOTHING about mic’s or how they work but want to start doing some recording. What is the optimal cord to go with this? Is there an optimum length cable? Or does phantom power take care of that? I’m looking at the Focusrite 2i2 interface (but open to suggestions).


You would need an XLR mic cable (M/F) to connect it to the mic input (XLR) of a mixer or interface. With a good XLR cable, it is possible to run up to 500 feet before signal degradation. I think the limit is actually longer than 500 feet, but anyhow.....

I don't know if there is an optimum XLR cable length. For me, it has to be able to connect both ends with enough slack, in order not to stress the gear/cable or become an obstruction. At the same time, I don't want to see a pile of excess cable loose on the floor with both ends connected to something. If not secured, that could be a disaster in waiting. My job requires me to deal with heavy equipment with lots of cables, so I am speaking from experience on that one.

I use Digiflex CXX-C2 series XLR cables (Canare cable with Neutrik plugs). It is fine for what I need (guitar and bass cab mic'cing, analog synth). There is the more expensive CXX-C4 series, and then there is Mogami. I doubt if I can tell the difference for what I do, so I picked the cheaper Digiflex. I am happy with it.

Some mixers' manual would recommend against plugging a dynamic mic into a phantom power XLR connector, but I think that was stated as a precaution. I think some vintage mics could be damaged by phantom power, but it should not be a problem for most modern mics. If in doubt, check the manual of the mic to see if it is OK to use phantom power. There could be some ribbon mics out there that are not designed to work with phantom power.

For dynamic mics such as the Shure SM-57 or the Sennheiser e609/906, I would plug it to a mixer's XLR connector that DOES NOT supply phantom power. It is only because I need the sole phantom power connector on my multi-track recorder to run something else that can use phantom power and I don't like plugging and unplugging all the time. But if I were to run a condenser mic, I would certainly plug it to a phantom power input.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Got it Phantom is for condenser mic’s. Thanks for the response!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have three of them. The 409 original one was great.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I couldn't resist any longer and just picked one up at L&M. Thanks to the original poster for letting us know about this great deal!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Fox Rox said:


> I couldn't resist any longer and just picked one up at L&M. Thanks to the original poster for letting us know about this great deal!


I second that. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm weakening. I'm may go order one today (they are out at my local store). I will need a good mic to produce some profiles. LOL I can always find an excuse. ALWAYS!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm weakening.


...must resist ... can I get WSIB to pay for it?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> ...must resist ... can I get WSIB to pay for it?


Hanging a mic in front of your cab is less taxing on your back than getting down to position a mic stand, so I "yes". Their opinion may differ, though.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I caved....

Not that I needed one, but I was in Halifax L&M on Friday and asked if they had any in stock. They had 8 and I decided I needed 2. I then decided I didn't need any and left the store with a smug grin and a good feeling that I was doing just fine in the "don't buy it if you want it, only if you need it" kick I am on. 

A couple of hours later and I am driving past the L&M in Dartmouth and went in to see if there was anything in the BF sale I "needed". Saw a nice Great River preamp and resisted. I picked up an Oasis humidifier and went up to the counter to cash out. When that was rung in I said, "You don't happen to have any E906 in stock, do you?" The answer was "Yes, we have one". 

And that is it how it goes some days....


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I feels ya. Trying to follow the same mantra. In the last week I ended up with a mic, a power supply, and a delay pedal. None of which I “needed”. I have failed as a human being. Again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

I might. Must resist.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I ordered mine on BF, as they had none locally in stock. I have several vocal mikes.
Might as well try some recording again. I have not done that since the eighties.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just ordered one on Amazon. Same price and free shipping with Prime. I thought I'd never sign up to Prime, but I did a while ago and it's paid off pretty quickly. Great deal on the Mic. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I caved. 

Didn't want to miss the 'mic of the month' price that I see is now over - it's back up to $229 at L&M. I'm glad I pulled the trigger when I did.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Update on these microphones.
I ordered mine on Black Friday and am still waiting.
Today, while at my local L&M, I asked why so long a wait?
Answer: 609 units on back order for L&M with no ETA
No answer from Sennheiser either on when.

But I am at the near top of the list.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I suspect the deep discount meant they were coming out with a new model. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Tone Chaser said:


> Update on these microphones.
> I ordered mine on Black Friday and am still waiting.
> Today, while at my local L&M, I asked why so long a wait?
> Answer: 609 units on back order for L&M with no ETA
> ...


That kinda sucks. I was considering ordering from L&M but Amazon had it at the same time same price. Noted the L&M rather long shipping time (or maybe even a lack of shipping time, can't recall) and opted for Amazon. Got it in a week and a half. Fantastic sounding Mic. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> Update on these microphones.
> I ordered mine on Black Friday and am still waiting.
> Today, while at my local L&M, I asked why so long a wait?
> Answer: 609 units on back order for L&M with no ETA
> ...


609????? Is that the one you ordered? The 906 is a much better mic. I just checked L&M. They have it in stock in a few places. They should be able to get it for you.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Chito, There are 609 orders that are not fulfilled.

I told them that it shows stock in several locations. They say it is not so.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> That kinda sucks. I was considering ordering from L&M but Amazon had it at the same time same price. Noted the L&M rather long shipping time (or maybe even a lack of shipping time, can't recall) and opted for Amazon. Got it in a week and a half. Fantastic sounding Mic. Hope you get yours soon.


Early this year I had some Roland stuff back-ordered through L&M, it took them 9 months and numerous phone calls to get them. By the 6th month, I ordered the same item from Japan and it was shipped to me in one week. Roland Canada could have been the culprit, though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> I suspect the deep discount meant they were coming out with a new model. I wouldn't hold your breath.


I considered that as well. A month later, they are back up to full retail and no sign of a new version on their site (so they weren't just blowing out old stock). There's always Winter NAMM around the corner - maybe they're waiting for that.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The Sennheiser thing was a 20th Anniversary of the Evolution series special they were running all year- a different Evolution mic on sale each month in 2018. They have the E602-II on sale this month.

Sennheiser - Headphones & Headsets - Microphones - Business Communications


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

My e906 arrived and I picked it up yesterday.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a quick open question about the e906. 

Vocals?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Why not? With the generous presence peak (somewhat tameable with the high cut) it will be very sibilant on some voices, but you never know if it is going to work until you try.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> I have a quick open question about the e906.
> 
> Vocals?


I think that I would rather use the e935 vocal mic (also on sale this week) on a guitar amp than an e906 for vocals - if I could only have one mic. YMMV.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

ronmac said:


> Why not? With the generous presence peak (somewhat tameable with the high cut) it will be very sibilant on some voices, but you never know if it is going to work until you try.


Makes sense. I don't have a vocal mic to compare to, and I don't really sing except for the odd backup vocal, so I figured I'd get some experienced help with the question. Thanks for mentioning the Presence peak. I'm unfamiliar with vocal mics as I only have an SM57 to compare to, and I don't sing. Although I am practicing a few choice tunes to get better. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I just got the email from L&M, my microphone is available for pickup. That’s about two months to the day.


----------

